# Newsflash



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

It's alleged that one of the French football players has failed a drugs and alcohol test on Monday after the match. If this is confirmed as positive, under World Football Federation rules, paragraph 6 sub-section 2e, France will forfeit the first group match 3-0.

Scroll down for the full transcript of this report.

Carlsberg do not make the news, but if they did they would probably be the best news in the world.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

:lol:

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

and James declines to have anyone on the post... oh and Zidan'es scored!!

.. . Henry is clincally taken down in the box, it must be a pen --- it is!!
.. . Zidane steps up, cooler than ice cool, slots it away

France 2 England 1 ...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
Carlsberg dont make extra time , but if they did.. it would probably be the best extra time in the world!!!.....


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

HOLLAND 6 SCOTLAND 0

Which means Scotland will not be at Euro 2004 this Summer

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
Carlsberg dont make extra time , but if they did.. it would probably be the best news in the world!!!.....
[/quote]


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Scotland 1 Holland 0.. i'm still living in that delerium.!

Portugal predictions then>? How many pairs of pants will Gary Neville go through between now and the match - scared shitless by the prospect of Ronaldo.

I reckon Ronaldo will be taking Neville home after megging him 3 times


----------

